# Hit a deer! Help!



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Darn no venison burgers . Try some 1000 grit sand paper on a sanding pad with water . 1500 then 2000 then 3000 ... find yer color paint code in the glove box . Purchase a paint scratch pen from your dealer . Good luck ..


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

It cracked when you were popping it back, didn't it?
That's why you use a heat gun to warm it up (not too hot to touch, just warm enough to make the paint a little flexible) before doing PDR work on a crease.

Now the best bet is to sand off the loose paint and fill it then sand it smooth to a 320 grit finish and have a pro touch it up or buy spray cans of color matched paint and clear coat.


----------



## Andrew1125 (Jan 4, 2018)

It actually cracked from being pinched, but I appreciate all the help!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If you do not have body skills, try using a razor knife and slice off the lifted portion of the paint and do your best to taper the sound paint to the exposed sheet-metal. Use some blue tape and newspaper to mask off the area leaving some of the sound paint exposed, but not much. Spray some Rustoleum Rust Reformer primer and then top coat with your choice of colors. This will at least keep the rust away until you choose to actually repair it.


----------



## Andrew1125 (Jan 4, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> If you do not have body skills, try using a razor knife and slice off the lifted portion of the paint and do your best to taper the sound paint to the exposed sheet-metal. Use some blue tape and newspaper to mask off the area leaving some of the sound paint exposed, but not much. Spray some Rustoleum Rust Reformer primer and then top coat with your choice of colors. This will at least keep the rust away until you choose to actually repair it.


How long would it take to start rusting? Is this something I should do now or wait?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Andrew1125 said:


> How long would it take to start rusting? Is this something I should do now or wait?


Better get on it if they use road salt in ND...saltwater can corrode bare metal in hours.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Andrew1125 said:


> How long would it take to start rusting? Is this something I should do now or wait?


Spend $10 and do it now!


----------



## Andrew1125 (Jan 4, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Spend $10 and do it now!


Definitely going to grab the materials tomorrow! So when you say "actually repair it" Do I just sand away this temporary solution then use different grits and grab touch up paint from my dealership?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Well, if you do repair the hood, you'll be grinding after flattening the sheet metal and that temp paint will be long gone. It is just a band-aid to keep the rust at bay and to semi hide the eyesore. If you don't have the repair skills, it might be easier to replace the hood all together.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

A new hood is cheap. 
Getting a new hood professionally painted usually is not cheap. 
I found a right color hood in Texas for under $200.
I found no used hoods of any color at any price in North Dakota.


----------



## Andrew1125 (Jan 4, 2018)

Taxman said:


> A new hood is cheap.
> Getting a new hood professionally painted usually is not cheap.
> I found a right color hood in Texas for under $200.
> I found no used hoods of any color at any price in North Dakota.


You think you could provide a fella with a link? Really appreciate you taking the time to help me out.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Please check your auto insurance, hitting a deer is under comprehensive I have a zero deductible. I hit a deer in my 14 Cruze eco and it was $4500 in damage and I paid nothing to get repaired and my car looked new again, why do these backyard fixes if your insurance will pay to fix it properly?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market

The $100 one in Texas has two dings on top by the left rear corner, but there's a nice looking one in Kitchener Ontario for $122 and one in Ramara for $188. 

When I was younger, I used to like to travel. I can imagine wasting 5 tanks of gas and 3-4 days driving to Texas for that hood. It's nicer weather down there in January. I'd offer to give them my old hood and help them hang it on their car if they helped me hang the new hood on my car. 

Even if it's described as Grade A, 0 repairs needed, it's good to get them on the phone and make them look at it while they talk to you. It's also a good idea to ask them for the color code out of the glove box to make sure it's the right shade of red. 

I bought an A-0 headlight from a place in Ohio a while back, it was horribly yellowed. They wanted $35 for it, charged me $25 to ship it, and I could have gotten a nice one locally for $70.


----------



## Guyssmart (Dec 10, 2015)

The hood on my 2014 Cruze diesel is aluminum so rust isn't a problem.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

@IndyDiesel is right...I didn’t even think about it at first.

This is covered under Comprehensive (less your deductible) and the bonus is it won’t count against you as a Collision claim so no increase to your insurance rates.


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks like insurance would be optional for this sort of claim, but fwiw: Car insurance policies tend to require owner to report any significant damage to the insurance company if owner wants any future claims to be covered. 

One approach is to get an estimate from body shop before considering whether to notify your auto insurance company. 

Rivergoer, unfortunately you are mistaken to say that comprehensive claims will not result in increased insurance rates. The policy holder might get one freebie, but multiple small comprehensive claims in a short time sure will result in rate increase.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

True, but I didn’t say multiple comp claims would not raise insurance rate.


----------



## Andrew1125 (Jan 4, 2018)

Unfortunately my deductible is very high and wouldn't be worth setting up a claim


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Andrew1125 said:


> Unfortunately my deductible is very high and wouldn't be worth setting up a claim


Is your comp deductible high or your collision deductible high? This is a comp issue. I work for a major insurance company, not as an agent but still understand issues better than most. Hitting any animal is a comp claim and shouldn’t have an adverse impact on rates unless you have a history of claims. Good luck


----------



## Andrew1125 (Jan 4, 2018)

IndyDiesel said:


> Is your comp deductible high or your collision deductible high? This is a comp issue. I work for a major insurance company, not as an agent but still understand issues better than most. Hitting any animal is a comp claim and shouldn’t have an adverse impact on rates unless you have a history of claims. Good luck


I have bad luck when it comes to driving. On two separate occasions I have had to accident claims due to other people not looking where they're going. Although neither of them were my fault it still counts against me.


----------

